# Film over dog's eye



## neff (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello! Recently, I've noticed a weird film over my puppy's (11 months) left eye. It looks like a very thin circular piece of plastic or saran wrap that only covers the pupil area. It doesn't seem to bother him, and he can still chase down insects outside, but I'm worried it might develop into something more serious.

I saw that cataracs MIGHT be a possibility, but he's so young. Does anyone know what it might be?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have no idea what that could possibly be. I would suggest a visit to the vet. Eye sight IMO is nothing to fool around with.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

You might be seeing the nictitating membrane (3rd eyelid). Some info here: http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/nictitating-membrane-third-eyelid-dogs and http://www.animaleyecare.com/faq.html 

When I saw Aidan's, I freaked out and took him to the vet and all was well. I agree with Abbylynn that you should take your dog to the vet.


----------

